# If you think you have Coronavirus



## Jin (Mar 4, 2020)

**mild cases are 80%. These range from asymptotic to “this is the worst illness I’ve ever had, please let me die”. Mild means no hospitalization. If you have ARDS and need assistance breathing, you get admitted. Otherwise you tough it out or don’t even realize you have it. 
*
Isolate yourself at home. 

If you must go out wear a mask to keep your particulate to yourself. 

Do not go to the hospital! 
*
Unless you are having difficulty breathing you do not need to go to the hospital*. 

If you are having difficulty breathing call ahead to the hospital and ask what protocol to follow to be admitted/seen. 

It would be exceedingly rare for any of you to need treatment. *Stay away from hospitals unless absolutely necessary. *

Two reasons for this:
They are hot spots for infection
At some point they will be overrun. 

Don't put undue burden on the medical system and don’t be lackadaisical about keeping your germs to yourself.

This virus will go through the population of the USA (and the world). A slower rate of infection will lessen the chances the hospitals will be overrun. 

Do your part to keep the infection rate lower and the hospitals free to handle the most severe cases (both virus related and normal emergencies).


EDITS:
DO NOT TAKE NSAIDS https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dT6mHi_8V5E
LET THE FEVER RUN ITS COURSEhttps://m.youtube.com/watch?v=A4eu-h_owaI
WEAR A MASK. LIMITING YOUR INITAL INOCULATE IS LIFE SAVING. (Starting with a small initial viral load) https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cFB_C2ieW5I&t=12s


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 4, 2020)

Doom and Gloom


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 4, 2020)

Curious if you've heard the death rate now being considered much lower due to healthy people under 60 years of age having mild cases or actually being asymptomatic neither tested or counted in any reporting ... 

In fact if countries started reporting auto fatalities daily people would be asked to stopped driving immediately because the cry wolfers and sky is falling crowd would demand it ... how can more than 3,200 fatal auto accidents be allowed to happen day in and day out ... we need to close all the roads immediately ... may I recommend a mullet until all auto accidents are stopped ... after all they are 100% preventable ... correct ...?


----------



## Jin (Mar 4, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> Curious if you've heard the death rate now being considered much lower due to healthy people under 60 years of age having mild cases or actually being asymptomatic neither tested or counted in any reporting ...
> 
> In fact if countries started reporting auto fatalities daily people would be asked to stopped driving immediately because the cry wolfers and sky is falling crowd would demand it ... how can more than 3,200 fatal auto accidents be allowed to happen day in and day out ... we need to close all the roads immediately ... may I recommend a mullet until all auto accidents are stopped ... after all they are 100% preventable ... correct ...?



The fatality rate could definitely be less than the current data suggests. Let’s hope this is the case. 

Do you wear a seat belt? Do you drive drunk or under heavy medication?

The information I am providing and the actions I am extolling this community to engage in are akin to me saying “don’t drive drunk and wear your seatbelt”. 

Easy ways to prevent unnecessary harm.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 4, 2020)

Don't forget no texting and driving or fatigue driving ... 

My point is 100,000 deaths happen monthly due to car accidents ... it's a tragedy ... in fact far more young people die needlessly... but it is life ... humans are mortal ... flawed and make mistakes ... we also get sick and the majority survive ... we cannot panick or live in fear ... it does not help ...


----------



## Jin (Mar 4, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> Don't forget no texting and driving or fatigue driving ...
> 
> My point is 100,000 deaths happen monthly due to car accidents ... it's a tragedy ... in fact far more young people die needlessly... but it is life ... humans are mortal ... flawed and make mistakes ... we also get sick and the majority survive ... we cannot panick or live in fear ... it does not help ...



I can assure you that I am not panicked. Nor am I fearful. Nor am I trying to spread either sentiment among you all. 

What’s wrong with posting clear, scientific information so that people can be informed?

You should be clear with those numbers you are using: you are using Global Totals. People may think you are using numbers from the USA only.


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 4, 2020)

Yes!  Driving under the influence of any drug, incl. alcohol, scripted stuff, and recs gets a fair amount of bad press, but talking on the phone or texting is just starting, barely, to cause some peer pressure backlash.

I'll add driving while your precious 10lb dog helps you steer to that list.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 4, 2020)

These sick fuks will catch a STD before the Coronavirus!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 4, 2020)

Thanks for posting, Jin. Obviously folks have different thoughts on the media’s presentation - and it’s nice to have something direct and non-biased out there just for the sake of helping people. 

Good precautions to take no matter what - but especially for those of us in metropolitan areas in which it’s starting to become a real issue.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 4, 2020)

Jin lives where it is happening at a very fast extreme rate so he knows more then us on it, I like to make jokes but this has shut down countries!


----------



## bvs (Mar 4, 2020)

I live in a very isolated part of the world, but people here are still panic buying toilet paper for some reason, like the shelves are bare. Only thing is Corona virus doesn't give you the runs....


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 4, 2020)

bvs said:


> I live in a very isolated part of the world, but people here are still panic buying toilet paper for some reason, like the shelves are bare. Only thing is Corona virus doesn't give you the runs....



not to hijack the thread but seeing you say isolated and that your location is “down under” - please tell me you have a cabin in the westernmost outback and live near a family of kangaroos


----------



## bvs (Mar 4, 2020)

Voyagersixone said:


> not to hijack the thread but seeing you say isolated and that your location is “down under” - please tell me you have a cabin in the westernmost outback and live near a family of kangaroos



Yes I live next door to a lovely family of kangaroos.... Wait can kangaroos contract Corona?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 4, 2020)

Americans are fukking idiots . Until it’s smacks them in the face they won’t believe it


----------



## Blacktail (Mar 4, 2020)

bvs said:


> I live in a very isolated part of the world, but people here are still panic buying toilet paper for some reason, like the shelves are bare. Only thing is Corona virus doesn't give you the runs....


i live with a home full of girls, so toilet paper is a top priority. And to my knowledge there’s no replacement for it. Ferns can work, but I’m sure a girl does not want to wipe the good stuff with a fern lol


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 4, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> Americans are fukking idiots . Until it’s smacks them in the face they won’t believe it



So fuking stupid that Corona beer sales has been effected by it real bad, not joking either!


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 4, 2020)

My issue is many of the facts are unknown about the coronavirus ... and they are being talked about as if they known because big media and others with agendas are doing what they do best ... getting ratings and manipulating people ... things such as death rates or who's at risk are just now being learned and will not be fully known for 3 to 6 months from now ... my issue is with parroting big media far before facts are clearly known ... I'm not sayin you are intentionally providing bad information ... I'm stating the information provided on several threads on this topic are best conjecture not fact ... simply because the facts are not known ...

I've not heard you mention anything about medications being tested as we spreak or other things that are effectively working (or will be shortly) ... I've heard it's likely 45 million people will be dead soon ... and you have the white paper to prove it ... that is simply not helpful or true ...

I'd simply suggest waiting until facts come out about under reporting of mild cases and asyatemac people who are carries but never become I'll themselve ... the RO may be 2-3 ... but the death rate is under 1% or .5% this is no different than the yearly flu ... I'd like to have more facts ... I'm all for taking precautions ... but what the world is doing now is something different ... people are scared because they dont have facts ... they have big media hyping things up for better ratings ...


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 4, 2020)

How bad is it here in the states? I haven’t done any research just seen random posts on here and a few things on the news. Some guy I work with thinks it’s a big deal and I’m like dude calm down.


----------



## Jin (Mar 4, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> My issue is many of the facts are unknown about the coronavirus ... and they are being talked about as if they known because big media and others with agendas are doing what they do best ... getting ratings and manipulating people ... things such as death rates or who's at risk are just now being learned and will not be fully known for 3 to 6 months from now ... my issue is with parroting big media far before facts are clearly known ... I'm not sayin you are intentionally providing bad information ... I'm stating the information provided on several threads on this topic are best conjecture not fact ... simply because the facts are not known ...*my sources aren’t big media. As I’ve stated. I have a PhD in Public Health from John’s Hopkins on my team who worked for the DoD and State Department. She still has inside contacts. I’ve also read dozens of published (some peer reviewed, some not) medical papers. From what I’ve seen Big media has no idea how great an effect this virus is going to have. If anything they seem to be underplaying it or uninformed.
> *
> I've not heard you mention anything about medications being tested as we spreak or other things that are effectively working (or will be shortly) ... I've heard it's likely 45 million people will be dead soon ... and you have the white paper to prove it ... that is simply not helpful or true .*there are some antiviral used for AIDS that have some promise but there is not enough data for me to comment. Vaccines are at least 12 months from being available to the public. There is a lengthy and extensive testing phase required by the FDA. Many first runs result in fatalities from the actual vaccine.
> 
> ...



^^see above in BOLD^^^

Here is a fact for you. The death rate for influenza is 0.1%. 

1% (a number lower than any scientist has claimed) is 10 times 0.1%. So, very different than the common flu. 

We’ll have to agree to disagree from here on out.

here is a great unbiased source for factual information. I watch this guy daily https://m.youtube.com/user/MEDCRAMvideos


----------



## andy (Mar 4, 2020)

I'm pretty safe to say that we as individuals involved with sport are i no danger. Just stay away from uknown places , wash hands, keep clean. Keep safe people. love yall!!


----------



## Trump (Mar 4, 2020)

Don’t **** Chinese whores that have recently visited home or Italy


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 4, 2020)

The gyms soon are gonna be the worst places to pick up this damn virus


----------



## Viduus (Mar 4, 2020)

bvs said:


> I live in a very isolated part of the world, but people here are still panic buying toilet paper for some reason, like the shelves are bare. Only thing is Corona virus doesn't give you the runs....



Because the only way to avoid it or minimize your exposure is isolation. If you camp out at home, you won’t get it. 

Everyone calls it “panic buying” but how is buying the bulkiest thing, I.e least likely thing you have a stock of... so you can limit contact with infected people “panicking”. 

shesh people... I can’t believe you’re doing the one effective thing... just go a back to eating at McDonald’s and shooing at Walmart.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 4, 2020)

Jin said:


> ^^see above in BOLD^^^
> 
> Here is a fact for you. The death rate for influenza is 0.1%.
> 
> ...



Good info here for sure ... the idea of negative air form rooms required in hospital ... is he suggesting the virus is airborne ... I had read previously that it required coughing or sneezing droplets to be passed for person to person transmission ... that would be big news ...


----------



## Jin (Mar 4, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> Good info here for sure ... the idea of negative air form rooms required in hospital ... is he suggesting the virus is airborne ... I had read previously that it required coughing or sneezing droplets to be passed for person to person transmission ... that would be big news ...



Aerosol transmission is likely, yes.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 4, 2020)

Jin said:


> Aerosol transmission is likely, yes.



That is bad news bears indeed ...


----------



## white ape (Mar 4, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> The gyms soon are gonna be the worst places to pick up this damn virus



Yesterday this woman came in to work with a trainer. Coughing uncontrollably. Said he has been coughing for 2 weeks. It isn't getting better, etc. 

I wanted to go up to her and ask her why the heck she was at the gym. Selfish Kunt.


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 4, 2020)

Swell, like I'm not spending too much time on the boards and on youtube already, and then THIS . . . 



Jin said:


> . . . here is a great unbiased source for factual information. I watch this guy daily https://m.youtube.com/user/MEDCRAMvideos



Serious, at just a glance I see some links-within-the-link that are relevant to me, verified relevance on non-Virus stuff, plus the possible relevance of the new Virus in town stuff.  If I go MIA here, forward my mail over to MEDCRAM please.

thnx


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 4, 2020)

I think its all propaganda. The Chinese people are having riots for months Trump does the Chinese import tariff and now the Corona virus hits.

Regardless what the death rate from a normal flu is the death rate from the corona virus is pretty damn low. In Washington a few old people over  60 died and they were heavy smokers.

I think there is some funny business going on and it's messing up my industry of transportation and I do not like it.

Also if it is some crazy epidemic how the **** 5 old people getting infected and its not spreading like wild fire?


----------



## Jin (Mar 4, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Also if it is some crazy epidemic how the **** 5 old people getting infected and its not spreading like wild fire?



Patience Bobby. Do you know how exponential growth works? Slow at first, then...... like wild fire.


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 4, 2020)

and .......... I usually picture "exponential"  as 2-4-8-16-32- etc, where everything doubles.  Suppose this Virus spreads exponentially where the exponent is greater than 2?

I spend some time in the animal rescue community, where shelters often moan about how quickly un-neutered cats can reproduce.  Here is an example of what those little fukkers can do if left to their own devices:

https://www.animalleague.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/cats-multiply-pyramid.pdf

Suppose this virus, or just the amount of infected ppl, or just the amount of dead ppl, spreads something like that instead of just 2-4-8-16-etc.

That chart is based on 2 cats and all their offspring producing 2 litters per year.  I'm guessing any virus produces more than 2 of its "litters" per year.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 4, 2020)

With any luck, I will get the coronavirus soon so I can get it over with. I have been licking doorknobs at hospitals in hopes of expediting the process so I can go about my normal life. If I don't get it soon, I am thinking of flying to China. I hear that its pretty quiet these days. Lots to see with no one around to get in my way.


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 4, 2020)

Continue licking doorknobs and include fukking cats if you're serious about this ...


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 4, 2020)

rawdeal said:


> Continue licking doorknobs and include fukking cats if you're serious about this ...


 Dude. I just want to get it over with. Lets do it!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 5, 2020)

Jin said:


> Patience Bobby. Do you know how exponential growth works? Slow at first, then...... like wild fire.



If it was really that bad borders would of been locked down and no incoming flights period. I strongly believe its for sure propaganda I am not saying its fake but I do not think it is what they are making it out to be whats so ever.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 5, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> With any luck, I will get the coronavirus soon so I can get it over with. I have been licking doorknobs at hospitals in hopes of expediting the process so I can go about my normal life. If I don't get it soon, I am thinking of flying to China. I hear that its pretty quiet these days. Lots to see with no one around to get in my way.



Empty gyms and a whole lot of Corona virus infected raw powders lol


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 5, 2020)

rawdeal said:


> Continue licking doorknobs and include fukking cats if you're serious about this ...





BigSwolePump said:


> Dude. I just want to get it over with. Lets do it!



Agreed.  I'll get the doorknobs, you take care of the cats.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 5, 2020)

Can someone tell me why there are not 700,000,000 people in China who have this disease since it's been active there the longest it actually appears they have less cases per day not more ... but its spreading around the rest of the world ...


----------



## Jin (Mar 5, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> Can someone tell me why there are not 700,000,000 people in China who have this disease since it's been active there the longest it actually appears they have less cases per day not more ... but its spreading around the rest of the world ...



can’t trust the data out of China. 

They covered up SARS. they initially tried to cover up Covid. 

They have no freedom of information there.


----------



## Jin (Mar 5, 2020)

Some good news!

Supplementing with 800iu of vitamin D daily is proven to help prevent/reduce the chances of ARDS (advanced respiratory distress syndrome; the manner in which covid kills). 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gmqgGwT6bw0

there is no explanation for why the (few) cases of healthy, young patients have died. 

Total speculation on my end: could have something to do with vitamin D deficiency based on the meta analysis discussed in the video.


----------



## Beserker (Mar 5, 2020)

Hell yah. I typically take 1000-1500iu daily anyway.


----------



## Viduus (Mar 5, 2020)

Jin said:


> Some good news!
> 
> Supplementing with 800iu of vitamin D daily is proven to help prevent/reduce the chances of ARDS (advanced respiratory distress syndrome; the manner in which covid kills).
> 
> ...



It’s also interesting how few children have been effected. (Zero deaths and I think 2 severe cases) So far it’s behaved very different then everything else in that regards.


----------



## Jin (Mar 5, 2020)

Beserker said:


> Hell yah. I typically take 1000-1500iu daily anyway.



The data shows that a more moderate daily dose is effective while more becomes counterproductive.

stick with 1000iu daily.

***if you use a multivitamin it may well
have enough vitamin D in it. Again, taking more than 800-1000iu will decrease the protective properties of supplementation. 


More is not better.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 5, 2020)

Jin said:


> Some good news!
> 
> Supplementing with 800iu of vitamin D daily is proven to help prevent/reduce the chances of ARDS (advanced respiratory distress syndrome; the manner in which covid kills).
> 
> ...



Wow Jin great info ... this is first time I've ever heard a reasonable explanation of why flu cases drop so much in the spring and summer ... the natural absorption of vitamin D ... due to people getting more sun in those months ... plz add this finding / recommendation to your 1st thread as tangible information everyone can use to lessen their risk to coronavirus and any virus for that matter ...


----------



## MS1605 (Mar 6, 2020)

Spent my entire childhood drinking out of the hose in Chicago. The Coronavirus doesn't stand a chance against my immune system....


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 7, 2020)

Google “University of Tennessee coronavirus cure”. Interesting


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 9, 2020)

....................................


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 10, 2020)

...............................


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 11, 2020)

........................


----------



## Trump (Mar 11, 2020)

https://imgur.com/gallery/7oG1HI3


----------



## Hinderluck (Mar 12, 2020)

i do hope this pandemic will end. It is really scary especially the symptoms are the same with influenza.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 12, 2020)

.............................................................


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Mar 12, 2020)

It’s definitely great for buying stocks!!! I’m going all in a week!


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 13, 2020)

.............................


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 13, 2020)

What an ASSHOLE!

dude should buy more beer than that.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 16, 2020)

...................


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Jin (Mar 16, 2020)

One of the doctors I’ve found to have accurate information 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EuWo5lmWuZI

says studies out of France have founds taking NSAIDs leads to complications with Covid. 

So dont take Aleve, IB profin or the like. 

He recommends letting any fever run it’s course. If you need to take a fever reducer then take Tylenol. 

Remember: the goal is not to have to use the medical system. Small things like this advice will help. 

Not fear. Just helpful facts


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 17, 2020)

Jin said:


> One of the doctors I’ve found to have accurate information
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EuWo5lmWuZI
> 
> ...



*Deep inhale* Ahhhhhh the smell of fact based opinions that are meant to help not terrify.

Nice addition!


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 19, 2020)

..............................


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 19, 2020)

............................


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 19, 2020)

Chuck Norris the kinda guy to impose a 14 day quarantine on the Corona virus.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 20, 2020)

...............................


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 20, 2020)

.............................


----------



## Jin (Mar 26, 2020)

First post updated with most current info.


----------

